# Dexter - Stagione 7



## DexMorgan (9 Settembre 2012)

Qualcuno ha visto il trailer? 

Pazzesco, c'è un hype pazzesco, se non rovinano le aspettative può venir su una serie clamorosa. 

Commenti?


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2012)

Azzz stavo per aprirlo io sto topic. La prima a Novembre?


----------



## Ale (9 Settembre 2012)

a settembre negli usa, a dicembre da noi

penso lo guardero da subito con i sub..


----------



## Cm Punk (9 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Azzz stavo per aprirlo io sto topic. La prima a Novembre?


In america il 30 settembre
in Italia 12 novembre

Non vedo l'ora


----------



## Ale (9 Settembre 2012)

ma voi lo avete visto il trailer?


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2012)

ottimo!


----------



## Livestrong (9 Settembre 2012)

Ormai Dexter il lunedì sera è diventata una abitudine a casa mia


----------



## DexMorgan (10 Settembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma voi lo avete visto il trailer?



Si, è per questo che ho un hype pazzesco, potrebbero esserci colpi di scena devastanti


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (10 Settembre 2012)

la new season ha tutti i requisiti per essere una serie memorabile.Sicuramente non ce la faro' ad aspettare il 12 novembre per la versione italiana,la vedrò subbata ai primi di ottobre


----------



## Vinz (10 Settembre 2012)

La sesta mi è piaciuta da matti, come dico sempre il tema della fede affrontato da Dexter è stato pazzesco  Speriamo bene


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> la new season ha tutti i requisiti per essere una serie memorabile.Sicuramente non ce la faro' ad aspettare il 12 novembre per la versione italiana,la vedrò subbata ai primi di ottobre



Mai vista una serie tv in italiano!


----------



## Solo (10 Settembre 2012)

Dei trailer di Dexter ormai non mi fido più. Sono sempre spettacolari, anche nelle due ultime stagioni da vomito. Dipende tutto da loro, possono fare una grande stagione oppure una schifezza epica.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (10 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mai vista una serie tv in italiano!



hai fatto bene,perchè le serie tv in lingua originale sono tutta un'altra cosa.Ricordo che provai a vedere lost sia in lingua originale che doppiato in italiano e c'é poco da aggiungere:non c'è storia


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2012)

Sìsì, assolutamente.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Settembre 2012)

Io l'ho scoperto due anni fa e in tre settimane ho fatto fuori 5 serie e la sesta l'ho vista coi sub ita.

La settima quindi da noi uscirà a Novembre, dove sarà trasmessa?


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2012)

Fox (Sky)


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fox (Sky)


Goduria immensa


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2012)

Però c'è sempre il problema dell'italiano


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Settembre 2012)

Non fa niente le guarderò in inglese e la sera stessa in sub ita


----------



## DexMorgan (11 Settembre 2012)

Non capisco le critiche sulla sesta, per me è stata spettacolare. Appena sotto la quarta e la prima.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2012)

La prima


----------



## DexMorgan (11 Settembre 2012)

Per me la numero 4 è stata un capolavoro.


----------



## Sesfips (14 Settembre 2012)

Una delle migliori serie tv mai viste.


----------



## Solo (14 Settembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_No one escapes The Dark Passenger 

Maybe a monster is all I am
_
Non deludetemi, dai


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2012)

Si parte! Questa sera al via la settima stagione!


----------



## Solo (30 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si parte! Questa sera al via la settima stagione!


No, Mario. Dovresti sapere che si dice "tonight is the night"


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2012)

C'hai ragione


----------



## Ale (1 Ottobre 2012)

e oggi si guarda dexteeeerrr


----------



## Heisenberg (1 Ottobre 2012)

Sesta stagione pessima, livelli bassissimi, buchi di trama sparsi ovunque. Si risolleva nel finale, epico anche se atteso da tanto. Spero che nella 7 stagione il livello generale si alzi un po.


----------



## Brain84 (1 Ottobre 2012)

La prima puntata della settima stagione è semplicemente CLAMOROSA!


----------



## Hell Krusty (1 Ottobre 2012)

Appena finito di vedere la 7x01... Concordo con Brain... CLAMOROSA!!!


----------



## Vinz (1 Ottobre 2012)

Bellissima. Guardate anche il promo della 7x02 e avrete un'erezione


----------



## Hell Krusty (1 Ottobre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Are you... Are you a serial killer?
... YES!


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Ottobre 2012)

Stanotte la guardo anche io  Non vedo l'oraaaa


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (1 Ottobre 2012)

ho appena finito di vederla.Senza alcuna ombra di dubbio la miglior puntata della storia di dexter


----------



## Cm Punk (2 Ottobre 2012)

Puntata clamorosa  
Non vedo l'ora che sia lunedi per potermi vedere la prossima puntata
L'ultima scena è scioccante.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Ottobre 2012)

CLA-MO-RO-SO

Ma che puntata è stata???? Che finale..........poi Deb tanta roba


----------



## Ale (2 Ottobre 2012)

Secondo me la scena finale non è reale..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Vinz ha scritto:


> Bellissima. Guardate anche il promo della 7x02 e avrete un'erezione



linka


----------



## Heisenberg (2 Ottobre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Bella puntata, anche se ormai le modalità con le quali uccide sono ridicole, cioè becca sto qui all'aeroporto e lo porta dagli oggetti smarriti non reclamati e lo ammazza, nessuno che lo vede, che entra, ecc. Insomma mi sembra un po' irreale...a parte questo, grande puntata..se il finale è vero e reale, allora sale l'hype a mille..


----------



## Vinz (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> Secondo me la scena finale non è reale..
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...








Da notare Walter White a 1:32


----------



## Solo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ottimo, partiamo benone.


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Ottobre 2012)

Adesso mi godo la prima puntata anche io, poi commento


----------



## DexMorgan (6 Ottobre 2012)

CLAMOROSA


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Ottobre 2012)

E' uscita la seconda puntata, stanotte la guardo


----------



## Ale (9 Ottobre 2012)

seconda puntata...direi normale.


----------



## Hell Krusty (9 Ottobre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> seconda puntata...direi normale.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Dopo i fuochi d'artificio della prima serviva una puntata di transizione...
Comunque non sottovaluterei questo episodio, che secondo me anticipa la fine che farà Dex... Come l'assassino, che dice di essere cambiato e di essersi arreso, mentre cercava solo una scusa per uscire dal carcere e buttarsi sotto il camion...


----------



## admin (9 Ottobre 2012)

Bellissima anche la seconda puntata. Finale super che lascia riflettere.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Ottobre 2012)

Esatto, puntata chiave secondo me.


----------



## Solo (11 Ottobre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Spero che il finale implichi il fatto che la storia NON può concludersi con Dexter che smette di uccidere, cosa che mi farebbe *********. Speriamo.


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Mi sto "procurando"  adesso le prime due puntate.Non vedo l'ora!


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2012)

E' uscita la terza!


----------



## Ale (15 Ottobre 2012)

Gia vista


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2012)

Good. Credo abbiano scelto il binario giusto per l'evoluzione della trama.


----------



## Cm Punk (20 Ottobre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Love story fra dexter e yvonne? 
Comunque che felicità vedere morto Louis


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Ottobre 2012)

Molto interessante anche la terza puntata,offre tante possibilità di rendere la trama molto complicata.


----------



## Brain84 (23 Ottobre 2012)

Grandissima puntata la quarta, ma dalle anticipazioni la quinta sarà una bomba


----------



## Ale (23 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque Debra ha ragione. Aldila delle motivazioni che spingono Dexter, il fatto che pure lui abbia i suoi premi e i suoi vetrini.. non per niente adesso ha abbandonato questa sua abitudine. Chissa se lo ha fatto per Deb..


----------



## Solo (23 Ottobre 2012)

Dalla prossima comincia lo spettacolo


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2012)

La quinta puntata sarà una bomba!


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Ottobre 2012)

La quarta ottima, il tutto si sta evolvendo alla grande. Ma la quindi, mamma mia  che preview


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Ottobre 2012)

Puntata spettacolare la quarta, aspettiamo lunedì per la quinta che prevede tanta azione


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Ottobre 2012)

Hype a manetta per la quinta puntata. Questa stagione si sta rivelando una bomba, tanta roba


----------



## Degenerate X (29 Ottobre 2012)

Uscita la quinta. Ceno al volo e poi


----------



## Ale (29 Ottobre 2012)

niente di cosi super iper mega eccitante.


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tanta roba.

LaGuerta si impiccia sempre di più.
Ora pure Quinn, come prevedibile, entra in tutto questo casino.
C'è anche da vedere che farà Batista.

Tantissima carne al fuoco, Dex a sto giro è circondato come mai prima.


----------



## Brain84 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Pensavo che ci fosse l'eplosione della stagione e invece stanno ancora innescando le micce per poi detonarle


----------



## DexMorgan (31 Ottobre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Pensavo che ci fosse l'eplosione della stagione e invece stanno ancora innescando le micce per poi detonarle



Secondo me la prossima sarà la puntata che darà il via a tutto, c'è tantissima carne al fuoco li li per esplodere.

Daje


----------



## Ale (31 Ottobre 2012)

per me Debra farà una finaccia in questa stagione...


----------



## Vinz (3 Novembre 2012)

Isaak è un villain coi controc.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> per me Debra farà una finaccia in questa stagione...


Secondo me no.Penso che a morire sarà La Guerta,dopo aver soperto qualcosa di compromettente


----------



## Barragan (3 Novembre 2012)

Promette bene questa stagione...


----------



## Ale (5 Novembre 2012)

ed oggi si ingrana la sesta


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Novembre 2012)

Dai dai dai, quando cacchio la mettono?


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Novembre 2012)

Verso le 18.30/19.00, io la guardo la notte. Poi stasera devo pure guardare gli Heat all'1.30


----------



## Ale (5 Novembre 2012)

è dalle 10:30 che sono pronto...in attesa dei sottotitoli..


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Novembre 2012)

Ancora nulla, mannaggia chi so io.


----------



## Barragan (5 Novembre 2012)

Non esce?


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Novembre 2012)

Da dove controllo io è uscita


----------



## Ale (5 Novembre 2012)

che figataAaa!! e la prossima sarà anche meglio. Finalmente la stagione decolla


----------



## DexMorgan (6 Novembre 2012)

La miccia è stata ufficialmente accesa, ***** eva.

Si preannunciano 6 puntate di fuoco.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Novembre 2012)

grande puntata,questa season è sempre piu' convincente.E poi hannah mckay... gran gnocca


----------



## DexMorgan (6 Novembre 2012)

Ora Hannah cercherà sicuramente di uccidere Dex molto più di prima.

Ha diverse gatte da pelare il buon Dexter.


----------



## Vinz (7 Novembre 2012)

Finale ampiamente preventivato... e anche season finale, mi sa. Sempre la stessa solfa


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Novembre 2012)

Hanno già annunciato l'ottava.

Comunque, meno male che domani sera c'è la puntata, hype


----------



## Vinz (12 Novembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Hanno già annunciato l'ottava.
> 
> Comunque, meno male che domani sera c'è la puntata, hype


Season finale significa finale di stagione, non stagione finale


----------



## Brain84 (12 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Bel colpo di scena lo scrittore che muore in casa di Dex anche se cmq prima o poi doveva schiattare.
Tra la storia con la bionda, LaGuerta che lo ha quasi sgamato, il mafiso che lo vuole morto..dico che in questa stagione ha più nemici che in tutte le altre


----------



## DexMorgan (13 Novembre 2012)

Dite quello che volete ma questa è la stagione [dopo la quarta e la prima], più bella e avvincente di tutte. E' uno spettacolo.

Hype altissimo per la prossima puntata, anche perchè dovranno anche spiegare cosa ha trovato Laguerta.

Tanta tanta roba 

Ah, e Sirko è uno dei cattivi più spettacolari della serie.


----------



## Livestrong (13 Novembre 2012)

Che puledra la strahovski


----------



## Degenerate X (14 Novembre 2012)

Per il momento season spettacolare. Vediamo come si evolve, ma rischia di essere la migliore in assoluto...


----------



## DexMorgan (14 Novembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Per il momento season spettacolare. Vediamo come si evolve, ma rischia di essere la migliore in assoluto...



Concordo in pieno. Non ho voluto apposta vedermi la preview dell'ottava puntata perchè non voglio ricevere nessun tipo di spoiler.


----------



## Degenerate X (14 Novembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Concordo in pieno. Non ho voluto apposta vedermi la preview dell'ottava puntata perchè non voglio ricevere nessun tipo di spoiler.



Idem per me, appena iniziano i titoli di coda chiudo tutto...


----------



## DexMorgan (14 Novembre 2012)

Comunque, la mia personale classifica delle 6 serie fino ad ora fatte non contando ancora la settima.

Quarta.
Prima.
Sesta.
Seconda.
Quinta.
Terza.

E nonostante tutto non reputo comunque la terza e la quinta stagioni brutte ma solo un pò sottotono.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Novembre 2012)

Fantastica puntanta, che stagione mamma mia


----------



## Cm Punk (17 Novembre 2012)

Si però quelle scene di yvonne strahotsky rischiano di farmi venire un infarto davvero!
Credo di amarla alla follia 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Comunque stagione fantastica!
Isaak è davvero un gran personaggio
Sono felice che sia morto quello scrittore che per me era insopportabile
Poi sono curioso di vedere se debra sarà arrabbiata con dexter perchè sta con un'assassina oppure in verità è solo gelosa


----------



## Ale (19 Novembre 2012)

Stasera l'ottava!


----------



## Brain84 (19 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



puntata che sembrava scorrere in modo abbastanza banale e invece sul finale riserva due botti di tutto rispetto, LaGuerta la vorrei tanto sul letto di Dexter..spero ci arrivi prestissimo


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Novembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> puntata che sembrava scorrere in modo abbastanza banale e invece sul finale riserva due botti di tutto rispetto, LaGuerta la vorrei tanto sul letto di Dexter..spero ci arrivi prestissimo



concordo.Notevole il colpo di scena sull'orientamento sessuale di sirko


----------



## Ale (19 Novembre 2012)

Figata assoluta la puntata di oggi!


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Novembre 2012)

Il discorso tra Sirko e Dex, davvero tanta tanta roba.

Gran puntata ma di transizione, oramai tutto entra nel vivo, ci aspettano 4 puntate di fuoco.

LaGuerta, secondo me, finirà sicuramente sul tavolo


----------



## Facciosnaooo (20 Novembre 2012)

Il discorso finale di Dex su "Argentina" per me è spettacolare..

_"Everyone wants an Argentina. A place where the slate is wiped clean. But the truth is Argentina... is just Argentina. No matter where we go, we take ourselves and our damage with us. So is home the place we run to or is it the place we run from? Only to hide out in places where we're accepted... unconditionally? Places that feel more like home to us... because we can finally be who we are."_


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Novembre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Il discorso finale di Dex su "Argentina" per me è spettacolare..
> 
> _"Everyone wants an Argentina. A place where the slate is wiped clean. But the truth is Argentina... is just Argentina. No matter where we go, we take ourselves and our damage with us. So is home the place we run to or is it the place we run from? Only to hide out in places where we're accepted... unconditionally? Places that feel more like home to us... because we can finally be who we are."_



Splendido.


----------



## Ale (26 Novembre 2012)

7x09 in revisione..


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Novembre 2012)

Stanotte........... 7x09


----------



## DexMorgan (26 Novembre 2012)

Ufficialmente fuori la 7x09, buona visione 

Cazz0 dico , lo stanno ancora convertendo


----------



## Ale (26 Novembre 2012)

hanno fatto l'impresa di rovinare tutto. Non hanno sfruttato le ampie potenzialità di questa serie. Personalmente sono molto deluso.


----------



## DexMorgan (26 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> hanno fatto l'impresa di rovinare tutto. Non hanno sfruttato le ampie potenzialità di questa serie. Personalmente sono molto deluso.



Ma l'hai già vista? Sulle mie fonti le stanno ancora convertendo!

Lo han messo ora


----------



## Ale (26 Novembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ma l'hai già vista? Sulle mie fonti le stanno ancora convertendo!
> 
> Lo han messo ora



certo che l'ho vista eh


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Novembre 2012)

Ma alle vostre fonti la puntata è già in italiano??


----------



## Ale (26 Novembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma alle vostre fonti la puntata è già in italiano??



basta caricare su vlc il file dei sottotitoli


----------



## Facciosnaooo (27 Novembre 2012)

Cosa succederà nelle ultime 3 puntate??? Tensione.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> hanno fatto l'impresa di rovinare tutto. Non hanno sfruttato le ampie potenzialità di questa serie. Personalmente sono molto deluso.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



in effetti l'uscita di scena di sirko(gran personaggio) è stata prematura.Comunque vediamo... secondo me ci sono ancora i margini per chiudere bene questa stagione


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Colpo di scena pazzesco.

Sirko, paradossalmente, non aveva più chances di scamparla, dai.

Ora la palla passa all'altro capo del night club [qualcosa mi dice che entrerà anche Quinn in lotta, nuovamente con Dexter], e si accenderà il caso Laguerta [con cui secondo me chiuderanno la stagione]

Io trovo tutto OTTIMO, e lascia tutto apertissimo per le ultime 3 puntate 

Ps. Certo che i discorsi tra Sirko e Dex erano proprio fenomenali.


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Peccato davvero la morte di Sirko, hanno costruito un grandissimo personaggio ma lo hanno utilizzato pochissimo. 

Vediamo chi è questo nuovo killer, anche se Dex forse lo sa già 

LaGuerta dopo essere stata nel letto di tutti, starà anche sul tavolo del nostro Dexter?


----------



## Vinz (29 Novembre 2012)

Ragazzi, dovete usare gli spoiler. Non roviniamo la stagione agli altri 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Che personaggio Sirko, fantastico. La sua uscita di scena non proprio deludente, ma inaspettata in questo modo. Secondo me hanno fatto bene. Mi spiego: per quanto mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo sul tavolo di Dex, almeno hanno cambiato un po' la solfa... ogni volta finiva sempre con il nemico ammazzato nell'ultima puntata.
In questa stagione sono riusciti a collegare un sacco di livelli narrativi, se così posso dire.
Ora tocca a LaGuerta, poi Quinn (sperando che l'uscita di scena in stile Rambo non sia un THE END a questa storia...).

Ma poi, che chezz c'entra 'sto nuovo serial killer che da fuoco alla gente? Introdotto a 3-4 puntate dalla fine? Mi sa che sarà la storyline della prossima stagione.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Dicembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, dovete usare gli spoiler. Non roviniamo la stagione agli altri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok scusate, vero 

Ma oggi non esce nulla?


----------



## Vinz (3 Dicembre 2012)

In che senso? Io ho pronta da vedere la 7x10


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Dicembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> In che senso? Io ho pronta da vedere la 7x10


Ah ecco, avrò cercato male. Evvaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## Ale (3 Dicembre 2012)

la puntata piu importante della storia di dexter a mio avviso


----------



## Brain84 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



mamma mia che mina sta puntata! Dexter ha scoperto se stesso forse questa volta in maniera quasi totale, LaGuerta ormai ha capito che Dexter è il macellaio, manda a quel paese il codice per ammazzare il padre di Hannah, muore il mafioso e Quinn si salva (per ora).

Spettacolo


----------



## Degenerate X (3 Dicembre 2012)

Spettacolare 7x10


----------



## DexMorgan (3 Dicembre 2012)

Puntata pazzesca.

Il finale poi, mette ulteriore benzina sul fuoco.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Dicembre 2012)

fra un paio di ore la guardooo


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Dicembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ottima scelta comunque quella di far morire subito il "Fantasma", non avrebbe avuto senso un nuovo antagonista a 2 puntate dal termine e inoltre ha fatto si che il evolvesse ulteriormente il personaggio di Dexter [che sembra finalmente tornato quello che sente sempre di più il bisogno di uccedere.

Ora ci sono altri scenari pazzeschi in queste ultime due puntate: Laguerta oramai lo ha praticamente scoperto, poi c'è l'affare Quinn che sicuramente non finirà qui, Deb che ha già parlato con l'amica di Hannah con Dexter che crede di aver risolto il problema.

Insomma, tanta roba


----------



## Ale (10 Dicembre 2012)

chi sarà finito sul suo tavolo stanotte? Laguerta?


----------



## Ale (10 Dicembre 2012)

uuuuhhhhh bella bella bella. Ma come si fa ad aspettare il prossimo lunedi?


----------



## Brain84 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Puntata strepitosa, a vedere poi cosa succederà nella prossima puntata, sale una scimmia impressionante


----------



## Ale (10 Dicembre 2012)

sarebbe quasi un peccato risolvere ogni cosa nella sola ultima puntata. Ci sarebbero i presupposti per creare una eccellente ottava stagione.


----------



## DexMorgan (10 Dicembre 2012)

No vabbè qui si sono superati. Ma che puntata è stata? Fuori dal comune!


----------



## Degenerate X (10 Dicembre 2012)

Mamma mia...


----------



## Facciosnaooo (12 Dicembre 2012)

Confermatemi che questa NON è l'ultima stagione... vi prego!


----------



## Barragan (12 Dicembre 2012)

L'ottava mi pare di aver letto che ci sarà.
Comunque vedendo il trailer dell'ultima puntata (7x12), beh... tanta roba!


----------



## Hell Krusty (13 Dicembre 2012)

Puntata pazzesca...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Secondo me Debra si è avvelenata da sola con lo psicofarmaco per far ricadere la colpa su Hannah


----------



## Ale (17 Dicembre 2012)

Surprise, Motherfucker!


----------



## Livestrong (17 Dicembre 2012)

Dopo aver visto il finale, una delle peggiori stagioni di dexter imho


----------



## Ale (17 Dicembre 2012)

sono molto molto deluso


----------



## Brain84 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Invece a me è piaciuto molto...anche se il finale era ampiamente pronosticabile, non avrei mai pensato che sarebbe finita così


----------



## Vinz (17 Dicembre 2012)

Beh, dopo 7 stagioni che vi aspettavate? 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ogni volta finiva sempre con il villian morto sul tavolo. Almeno hanno cambiato un po'


----------



## Livestrong (17 Dicembre 2012)

Spero quantomeno che abbiano preparato la strada per una 8 di livello.. Ho il timore che sia una stagione totalmente slegata alla storia principale


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (17 Dicembre 2012)

Diciamo che questa stagione era in possesso di un grosso potenziale,solo parzialmente sfruttato purtroppo.Il finale era piuttosto prevedibile,si evinceva facilmente dall'evoluzione della narrazione delle ultime puntate.Ma questo e' il problema delle serie tv che vanno troppo per le lunghe esclusivamente per fini commerciali( vedi lost).E' un vero peccato perche' Dexter e' una serie originale,ma avrebbe assolutamente bisogno di trovare una degna conclusione per la propria storia.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (17 Dicembre 2012)

Bellissimo... Troppa tensione! la 8 spero sia allo stesso livello.


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Dicembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Come fate a dire che è stata una serie deludente?
Questa secondo me è stata una delle più belle, avvincenti e sempre piena di incertezza.
Ora sfido qualcuno a dire che si aspettava che Debra uccidesse LaGuerta.

Voto 9 alla serie, ora Hannah è a piede libero, bisognerà vedere tutte le reazioni alla morte del capitano, in più il rapporto tra Deb e Dexter.

Tanta tanta roba per la 8


----------



## Degenerate X (18 Dicembre 2012)

Gli spoilerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hell Krusty (18 Dicembre 2012)

Boh... Qui sembrate tutti sceneggiatori professionisti... Come fate a dire finale prevedibile, delusione ecc?


----------



## Degenerate X (18 Dicembre 2012)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Boh... Qui sembrate tutti sceneggiatori professionisti... Come fate a dire finale prevedibile, delusione ecc?


.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Dicembre 2012)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Boh... Qui sembrate tutti sceneggiatori professionisti... Come fate a dire finale prevedibile, delusione ecc?



Dexter nasce come serie tv non di azione, ma con una certa componente psicologica che in questa stagione è venuta clamorosamente a mancare, salvo alcuni sprazzi. Se avessi voluto vedere uccisioni a tutto spiano buttate lì così a caso mi sarei visto un film di rambo


----------



## Ale (18 Dicembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



è giusto avere un po di spirito critico in tutte le cose, anche le piu irrilevanti come un programma televisivo. l'aspetto piu importante di questa settima stagione, è stato senza ombra di dubbio il pressing della laguerta su dexter e debra fino a metterli con le spalle al muro e questi signori hanno deciso i rovinare questo ottimo spunto condensandolo tutto nell'ultimo episodio. Occasione persa secondo me. Sarebbe stato un ottimo apripista verso l'ultima stagione. Senza dimenticare un altra occasione persa, quella di Isaak: avevano creato questo personaggio cattivo, tanto da affrontare e uccidere da solo 4-5 colombiani...e poi quasi diventa amico di Dexter... Bah


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



L'ho vista ieri sera. Finale un pò così ma obbligato per come hanno indirizzato questa stagione. Adesso vediamo cosa succederà nella prossima. Di certo, se vogliono farla credibile, non possono far credere ai poliziotti che LaGuerta sia stata uccisa dal vecchio (e viceversa).


----------



## Vinz (18 Dicembre 2012)

Raga, gli spoiler


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2012)

E' finita, tanto!


----------



## Vinz (18 Dicembre 2012)

Lo so, lo so! Ma se qualcuno vuole iniziare a vederla o sta dietro, sai quante bestemmie? 
Tipo mi presi lo spoiler finale della 4 stagione grazie a Luka


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Dicembre 2012)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Boh... Qui sembrate tutti sceneggiatori professionisti... Come fate a dire finale prevedibile, delusione ecc?



Concordo pienamente


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Finale banale ed abbastanza scontato,è successo quello che mi aspettavo e che scrissi anche pagine addietro.
E' stato anche scopiazzato per certi versi dal finale del primo libro.
Nessuna sorpresa per quanto mi riguarda,però vengono lasciati aperti scenari interessanti per una prossima stagione.


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Boh... Qui sembrate tutti sceneggiatori professionisti... Come fate a dire finale prevedibile, delusione ecc?


Non è che sia necessario essere sceneggiatori professionisti per giudicare,altrimenti in pochi potrebbero dire che Antonini è scarso visto che qua dentro non credo ci siano molti calciatori professionisti
Rispondere alla tua domanda è facile


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La Guerta sapeva troppo,quindi il modo più logico per far finire la stagione comprendeva la sua morte..appena Deb ha chiesto alla centrale dove fosse diretta la macchina del capitano era chiaro,almeno per me,come sarebbe finita anche se mi aspettavo qualche differenza,ad esempio con La Guerta uccisa magari in seguito ad una colluttazione e non a sangue freddo.Ma tra lo scegliere se uccidere il fratello di cui è innamorata (gran stupidagginesecondo me) ed il capitano che inguaierebbe anche lei non c'erano dubbi imho.Deb era incastrata,La Guerta aveva le prove della sua complicità.
Avevo pronosticato la morte della tizia i primi di novembre,a pagina 7 di questo topic.Mi era sembrato davvero lampante la cosa


----------



## Hell Krusty (19 Dicembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Non è che sia necessario essere sceneggiatori professionisti per giudicare,altrimenti in pochi potrebbero dire che Antonini è scarso visto che qua dentro non credo ci siano molti calciatori professionisti
> Rispondere alla tua domanda è facile
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Che Laguerta sarebbe morta era evidente... Non mi aspettavo assolutamente che venisse uccisa da Deb...


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2012)

Finalmente ho visto il finale. Per me è stata una delle stagioni migliori, anni luce avanti rispetto alla quinta e alla sesta. 

Il finale è prevedibile, vero, anche perché c'è un'altra stagione, quindi... Ma se parliamo di prevedibilità onestamente a me aveva dato molto più fastidio quello della scorsa stagione, quello si stratelefonato imho.

EDIT

Ho appena letto che Showtime sta pensando ad una nona stagione... No dai...


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Dicembre 2012)

Hype per l'ottava, peccato che ci sarà da aspettare mesi e mesi.


----------



## cris (7 Gennaio 2013)

Con un po di ritardo ho appena iniziato a vedere la prima stagione, interessante


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Gennaio 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Con un po di ritardo ho appena iniziato a vedere la prima stagione, interessante



Io quando mi interessai a questa serie stavano girando la quinta, e le prime 4 me le sono fumate in pochissimo tempo.

Diciamo che Dexter per me è come una dipendenza, più ne vede più ne vuoi vedere


----------



## Vinz (18 Gennaio 2013)

L'ottava stagione di Dexter uscirà quest'estate e non a Settembre. La Showtime ha deciso di anticipare la serie per non farla scontrare con Homeland, che partirà regolarmente in autunno.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Gennaio 2013)

Bene!


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ottimo 

Almeno l'attesa sarà meno snervante


----------



## cris (6 Febbraio 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Io quando mi interessai a questa serie stavano girando la quinta, e le prime 4 me le sono fumate in pochissimo tempo.
> 
> Diciamo che Dexter per me è come una dipendenza, più ne vede più ne vuoi vedere



Finite tutte e 7 le stagioni, 84 episodi 

Gran bella serie, peccato ora dover attendere mesi


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Aprile 2013)

da grande fan della serie,ho letto in rete che l'ottava *ed ultima *stagione verrà trasmessa in america a partire dal 30 giugno.E dovrebbe comprendere qualche puntata in piu' delle solite 12,in maniera tale da raggiungere le 100,per concludere il percorso televisivo di dexter.
Ma si mormora che gli autori stiano già cominciando a pensare alla realizzazione di un prequel


----------

